# Best "Comfort" Bridle



## Oscar (31 January 2011)

My horse seems to be a bit uncomfortable behind his ears with his bridle on.  So I think I am going to invest in a comfort style bridle.  

So question in which one! I will be internet shopping, so need to know which fit well, and look and stay looking good.  

Kieffer comfort? Conrad Schumacher? Passier or Albion?

HELP!!


----------



## MrsMozart (31 January 2011)

I got a Morris and Nolan one. Is lovely  Also, I believe, quite a bit cheaper than the others, but the leather is good quality and has lasted well 

Risley Saddlery sell them


----------



## charlimouse (31 January 2011)

I have Albions for my horses. Pricey but worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Quadro (31 January 2011)

I have Jaguar and they are lovely
Q


----------



## SavingGrace (31 January 2011)

Mine was MTM by a friend's partner 

You can see the comfort part here 







And the bridle in full 






And it on my mare


----------



## Oscar (31 January 2011)

Ooooooohhh get you wiv ur MTM!! Lol!!

My lad is black and suits bling!! So need a bit of shimmer too!!


----------



## pootler (31 January 2011)

I spent a lot of time researching comfort bridles as I wanted one without a crank flash noseband.  I eventually settled on the GFS Leather Humane Consort Bridle.  For one reason and another I used it for about a month and then it wasn't used for a further 7 months.

When I did start using it again one of the keepers broke and I noticed the padded part of the headpiece was seriously wonky!  By this time it was too late to send it back.  So I would not recommend one of these.

My next purchase would be an IR comfort bridle made by Stroud Saddlery (good enough for Zara Philips & Carl Hester!) they are hand made and made to measure.  However, I'm not sure of the price as I was looking about 18 months ago.


----------



## SavingGrace (31 January 2011)

Yeah I do like a bit of bling... But what I had in my head was a black padded bridle with fancy stitching on the nose and browband... I spent along time deciding on the design for it LOL 

My everyday bridle is a bit more blingtastic 







(made by the same people )


----------



## Quadro (31 January 2011)

Hollysmum your bridles are goregous!!
Q


----------



## Feisty Mare (31 January 2011)

I have the Kentaur bridle which I love - leather is very good quality and you can completely remove the flash attachment so when using it as a cavesson you don't have that annoying loop hanging there.  Fits well, I would say the sizes come up on the small size so if your horse is one that is in between sizes go for the larger one.


----------



## angelish (31 January 2011)

i have a kiffer and love it ,ive had it a year now and it still looks and feels like new 
it didn't break the bank either.
i got it here 
http://www.townfields.com/products/622/kieffer-comfort-iii-flash-snaffle-bridle-354

might not be blingy enough for you though


----------



## little_flea (31 January 2011)

Albion, absolutely. Totally lovely and the leather is such amazing quality. Not so cheap though.


----------



## Herts05 (31 January 2011)

I love my Elevators. I've got a snaffle and a double. The snaffle is about 5 years old and looks fab and is made from lovely soft leather. Can't rate them highly enough.


----------



## kirstyhen (31 January 2011)

I have a Morris & Nolan Bridle (not comfort) but the leather is fab. Mine is 9 years old, never been looked after (allowed to get mouldy, mud not cleaned off after hunting etc etc ) and it still going strong and polishes up like new.
Risley is my local saddlery and when I get a new bridle for the mare, it'll more than likely be a comfort one from there or an albion one. 
I have a beautiful Black Crystal Browband from Albion to go with it when she does get a new one, sparkly bling without being OTT.


----------



## Solstar (31 January 2011)

I have a Passier for one horse and an Amerigo for the other- both lovely, the Passier has a really padded headpiece and the Amerigo is basically one padded strap over the head.


----------



## SavingGrace (1 February 2011)

Quadro said:



			Hollysmum your bridles are goregous!!
Q
		
Click to expand...


Thank you  x


----------



## Gamebird (1 February 2011)

I had a horse with exactly the same problem - very sore over his poll where the headpiece sits and got to the point I could barely get the bridle on. I swapped the bowband for a larger size and the headpiece for a Kate Negus comfort one and he was back to normal in about 3 weeks. The KN bridles are mix and match so you can have any noseband/cheekpieces/headpiece etc. or just buy bits as you need them.


----------



## millitiger (1 February 2011)

I have the Elevator and the Albion comfort bridles and would go for the Elevator every time.

The leather is better quality and the buckles all seem too crowded on the Albion (if that makes sense!).


----------



## Oscar (1 February 2011)

He is currently in a Kieffer Bling Bridle!! It's lovely leather really good quality but the noseband doesn't do up as it's too small! And the browband seems a bit tight!! I can use it on my mare who is smaller so it should be a better fit on her.

He's a 17.3hh WB, but not a particularly huge head!! I bought a X-Full headcollar and it drowns him! looks like a dropped noseband bless him!!


No problems so far I just dont want it getting to a point where he objects or throws me off with the hump!!  Right will look at all your suggestions - Thank you!!


----------



## Nocturnal (1 February 2011)

I have a horse who was sensitive behind the ears in a normal bridle; I bought him a Jeffries IR, which made a big difference.


----------



## Badders (1 February 2011)

Same as 'Nocturnal', we have just bought a jefferies 'IR'. Very happy with it, it has definately helped our 5 yr old, who was getting quite annoyed with a normal stubben  . Excellent quality and very well thought out.


----------



## showjumpergirl (1 February 2011)

My bridle is a jumble of separates bought from Jeffries - the headpiece is a Jeffries Premier (like the IR, but cheaper and less shaped, but still with cut back ears and noseband over the top). 

I do like it, but I doubt that I'd buy again: IMO £46 is a lot for a headpiece especially when the only browband I've found that has wide enough loops to fit the width of the headpiece is the Jeffries Premier, so I'm a bit limited. Plus, my pony doesn't seem to car whether he has Neue Schule bits rather than stainless steel, or a Jeffries comfort bridle (for comps) rather than his standard everyday one. I am happy with it, but if I could go back ...


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 February 2011)

I have an Elevator for best - gorgeous leather, super soft and supple and a Frank Baines for normal every day riding.  Can rate both very highly.


----------



## Ginn (1 February 2011)

Would highly recommend Kate Negus - beautiful quality, super soft and can be totally customised to your exact spec and size. Customer service is also fab!!


----------



## FleabittenT (1 February 2011)

Albion every time, love them.

They are currently half price at Frogpool Manor, if they have any left. I had the Albion KB Comp bridle with a normal non-crank cavesson for £106 (instead of £220-odd) a couple of weeks ago 

http://www.frogpool.com/tack/leather-work/bridles-and-reins|page:1


----------



## Elsbells (1 February 2011)

I have an elevator which I use daily. 

I wanted black with silver buckles. I was able to give them all the measurements over the phone, which they then made up for me. I did baulk about buying the rubber covered reins due to the cost of them, but now I'm so glad, as they are the best ever.

My mare used to be impossible to bridle as she too was uncomfortable over the poll in a conventional bridle. Useing the combination of the Elevator bridle and a myler low port comfort bit, she's fab!

Not the cheapest way to go about things, but she's so much happier and my riding life has improved.


----------



## rowy (1 February 2011)

I have an elevator on my mare which is very nice and soft and padded. Only fault is that the browband isnt very padded lol. 
I just bought a sabre cordoba for my gelding and for the price I am very impressed. Being slightly cheaper than the elevator it is a lot more padded and better quality and looks so smart on him and even the browband is padded! Plus, the reason I bought it was cos the head piece is bulit so that the throat lash doesnt go over the top- it is all built into one bit if u get what i mean so there are buckles both side for the nose band and throat lash. 
I spent a long long time umm and ahhing over which bridle to get for him. Was looking at albion and decided, for the money, I dont think it is that much better than the sabre and was looking for it to be absoltely amazing since it costs about double. 
My boss has a kate negus and its padding isnt as soft as the sabre either. 

The only ones I think are lush though i havent seen in person is the passier. they look simply gorgeous and i would have got one if I had the opportunity to see them in person to check how good they are but couldnt and didnt find enough good reviews about them. 
Oh and Barnsby are good too!


----------



## alwaysbroke (1 February 2011)

Have a Kate Negus for one horse, customer service was fab, arrived day after ordering.
Also love the Stubben 1800 (I think) have converted a few people on the yard to these.


----------

